# Login-Server down



## aixo (8. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur bei mir (EU-Nethersturm) oder bei euch auch?
Seit 10 Mins.. find ich nicht so cool.. Raid steht an :'(

Grüsse
aixo


----------



## Matago (8. September 2009)

Shattrath auch 

und bei uns steht auch ein Raid an


----------



## Ciquo (8. September 2009)

tirion das selbe...und die gilde wartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## switchblader (8. September 2009)

selbiges


----------



## noizycat (8. September 2009)

Jo, Raid wird wohl erstmal nix ... erstmal nen Film anwerfen. ^^


----------



## Menschkrieger1995 (8. September 2009)

Rexxar auch, zwar kein Raid, hab mir heute aber Wotlk gekauft und will nach Nordend. Naja, ich gucke solange ob der Kürschnerlehrer in der Tundra oder im Fjord steht


----------



## Rodem (8. September 2009)

jo komm auch nicht mehr rein, bei mir das gleich wie beim TE ;|


----------



## ukw (8. September 2009)

Der Login-Server ist den Realms quasi "vorgeschaltet". Du wählst doch erst NACH dem Login Deinen Server aus. 
Also erübrigt sich die Frage......es betrifft natürlich alle.

Also bitte zählt jetzt nicht alle Server auf.


----------



## skyline930 (8. September 2009)

Da ich nicht glaube das du den Login-Server von Blizzard im Keller stehen hast, ist es wolh ein Serverproblem seitens Blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würd schnell closen, da kommen alle Suchtis aus dem keller gekrochen xDD

"155 Besucher lesen dieses Thema (Gäste: 134 | Anonyme Besucher: 0)"


----------



## cursedclown (8. September 2009)

bei mir steht das immer da wenn ich kein internet hab ^^
aber beim rat von dalaran steht auch da das die verbindung nich aufgebaut werden kann =O


----------



## Piewacket (8. September 2009)

Alleria ist auch down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yanno (8. September 2009)

Hi bei mir auf Todeswache genau so

mfg alex


----------



## Terrorprime (8. September 2009)

nene, denke mal das alles down ist.

lg von Baelgun


----------



## Shampo (8. September 2009)

hallo grüsse vom Server Teldrassil auch bei uns das problem das server im arsch is 


Lg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rockandroll (8. September 2009)

Scheint alle Server zu betreffen. Erst klappte die Authorisierung nicht, dann war der Login-Server down. Kurzzeitig konnte man Blizz garnicht erreichen, jetzt kommt wenigstens wieder die Fehlermeldung mit dem Login-Server.

Das bedeutet: morgen längere Wartungsarbeiten^^


----------



## Nikoxus (8. September 2009)

Also irgendwie is das logisch das das dann bei allen Realms ist oder?
Also finde ich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naminee (8. September 2009)

xD ich hab nur auf diesen Thread gewartet^^
Zum Glück weiss ich jetzt das ich nicht die einzige Person bin die nicht einloggen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirodas (8. September 2009)

Also bei mir funktionierts wieder, vllt. ist das Problem behoben...


----------



## IIIFireIII (8. September 2009)

Ambossar geht momentan auch nicht.
Vor ca.45 Minuten konnte ich noch einloggen.


----------



## aixo (8. September 2009)

Oh, entschuldigung..
Jedenfalls bin ich verärgert *grunz* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruffs (8. September 2009)

hm zirkels des zenarius ist auch ein einloggen nich möglich schnief


----------



## Rhadon (8. September 2009)

Läuft alles wieder, keine Panik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trollzacker (8. September 2009)

Die Wartungsarbeiten haben jetzt schon begonnen ^^

Ne, scherz, für mich ist das net so schlimm, muss eh gleich zur arbeit.


----------



## mastergamer (8. September 2009)

Auf Die Aldor genauso .. egaL


----------



## aixo (8. September 2009)

yeh. doch noch raid :-) danke euch fürs mitfiebern *gg* ist doch wunderbar wenn man weiss dass andere auch sabbernd vorm screen sitzen xD
dann gl euch beim raid / wotlk undso =)


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. September 2009)

wie, schon mittwoch?

/ironie off 

frostwolf is auch down


----------



## Bloodpak (8. September 2009)

Thrall auch down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Blood 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharyth (8. September 2009)

also ich komm in wow ( realm die aldor)


----------



## Rodem (8. September 2009)

es geht nicht darum auszuzählen welcher server sich nicht einwählen kann, ist klar dass das alle betrifft @ mod, es geht darum, wie Naminee schon gesagt hat abzuklären ob das ein individuelles problem meinerseits oder das einer besitmmten person ist oder eines von seiten blizzards


----------



## Dundeath (8. September 2009)

Jo bei mir auch Eredar -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angelsilver (8. September 2009)

war nur kurz erschrocken , nachdem ich gestern mal beim telefonsupport durchkam account entsperrt ,
dann komm ich jetzt heim dachte gleich mal ups wieder gesperrt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciquo (8. September 2009)

scheint wieder zu laufen


----------



## Anburak-G (8. September 2009)

Bei mir steht auch Login-Server nicht aktiv.


----------



## Seydo (8. September 2009)

ukw schrieb:


> Der Login-Server ist den Realms quasi "vorgeschaltet". Du wählst doch erst NACH dem Login Deinen Server aus.
> Also erübrigt sich die Frage......es betrifft natürlich alle.
> 
> Also bitte zählt jetzt nicht alle Server auf.



Neuer Mod? Na dann mal Welcome 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yanno (8. September 2009)

jop immer noch kein reinkommen loginserver nicht aktiv

mfg


----------



## Menschkrieger1995 (8. September 2009)

Bei mir bleibt es immernoch hängen :-(


----------



## yanno (8. September 2009)

jop immer noch kein reinkommen loginserver nicht aktiv

mfg


----------



## Spellman (8. September 2009)

ab Authentifizierung is Schluss ...... -.-


----------



## zunix (8. September 2009)

server down..? 
cool

endlich mal früh ins Bett und morgen ausgeschlafen sein ! 

gähn

Zunix


----------



## WeRkO (8. September 2009)

Gut das ich momentan Latein Vokabeln lerne und nicht zocke :X


----------



## yanno (8. September 2009)

BIN DRIN


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. September 2009)

zum glück hab ich mein latinum seit dem sommer fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psychomantis87 (8. September 2009)

Lagt schon seit tagen =(


----------



## Maxugon (8. September 2009)

morgen wird zu 70 % der Fraktionswechsel kommen , wenn morgen früh ARSENAL , ACCOUNTVERWALTUNG usw. nicht verfügbar ist , ich freu mich drauf^^


----------



## comixxx (8. September 2009)

"Das Syndikat" funzt ...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irandor (8. September 2009)

Menno ich komm immernoch nicht rein...


Gruß von Onyxia


----------



## Spellman (8. September 2009)

geht wohl alles wieder, wenn teilweise auch langsam (Login 2min ^^ ), denke ma kann zu der Thread


----------



## Eisenschmieder (8. September 2009)

Aion beta lalallala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minischaf (8. September 2009)

gorgonnash geht wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (8. September 2009)

aixo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Turalyon auch - mit dem Gilden daily hc wirds nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## headache84 (8. September 2009)

Baelgun funzt noch nicht, hab erst gedacht das ich ein I-net problem hab ^^
Ich geh erstmal css zocken ;-P


----------



## Shaxer (8. September 2009)

bei mir ist es so als hätt ich kein i-net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Æzørt (8. September 2009)

seit wotlk sind rgelmäßig die loginserver down da sollte blizz mal drüber nachdenken *grml*
das passiert meistens abends wo alle leute raid haben


----------



## Mal`Ganis (8. September 2009)

Thrall lässt grüßen....
Hab zwar keinen Raid aber bin heute erst 80 geworden und wollte noch
neue Tankskillung reinhauen und Glyphen

Lg Sanginius von QualityGaming - Horde


----------



## Piewacket (8. September 2009)

Alleria ist auch noch down


----------



## Ragnorat (8. September 2009)

Perenolde auch login Server down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Campino1895 (8. September 2009)

bei mir auch ( Alleria )

aber meine freundin ( die neben mir sitzt ) ist eine minute vorher rein gekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Archilion (8. September 2009)

308 Besucher lesen dieses Thema (Gäste: 264 | Anonyme Besucher: 0)

xDDDDD wie alle suchtis gleich auf buffed gehn xDDDD


----------



## Compléxx (8. September 2009)

Archilion schrieb:


> 308 Besucher lesen dieses Thema (Gäste: 264 | Anonyme Besucher: 0)
> 
> xDDDDD wie alle suchtis gleich auf buffed gehn xDDDD




du suchti


----------



## Æzørt (8. September 2009)

Archilion schrieb:


> 308 Besucher lesen dieses Thema (Gäste: 264 | Anonyme Besucher: 0)
> 
> xDDDDD wie alle suchtis gleich auf buffed gehn xDDDD


 ich bin auch hier drinn und spiele nicht mehr wow also stimmt deine aussage nicht ganz


----------



## Romira (8. September 2009)

Ciquo schrieb:


> tirion das selbe...und die gilde wartet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wenn Du nicht reinkommst, kommen andere auch nicht rein, also tröste Dich: Auf Dich wartet keiner! (außer das real life vielleicht)


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. September 2009)

wuhuu bin wieder drin^^



grüße von frostwolf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (8. September 2009)

das komische is ich komm noch nicht mal soweit dass mir gesagt wurde login server nicht verfügbar der sagt mir verbindung wurde nich hergestellt bla als wenn kein internet da währe doch womit schreibe ich hier mit nem Toaster? oder ne ich habs mit nem Wächetrockner


edit:
hat sich erledigt viel erfolg noch an die anderen werden eh nie erfahren was los war...

mfg


----------



## WeRkO (8. September 2009)

Wisst ihr was geil ist? Mim BattleNet Account komm ich ohne Probs rein :]


----------



## seeker75 (8. September 2009)

Bei mir auch,ebenfalls Nethersturm


----------



## Hexorio (8. September 2009)

Archilion schrieb:


> 308 Besucher lesen dieses Thema (Gäste: 264 | Anonyme Besucher: 0)
> 
> xDDDDD wie alle suchtis gleich auf buffed gehn xDDDD


 ich komm schon die ganze zeit rein also bitte ^^ 
(naja ich finds gut das es 2 loginserver gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  der loginserver für battle.net benutzer ist eigendlich nie down)... ja ich benutze auch battle.net 


muhahaha bald kommt der code für das murloc-pet *hoff ich jedenfalls*


----------



## Winipek (8. September 2009)

bin jetzt erst drin =(


----------



## Wowler12345 (8. September 2009)

Hi,

also ich kann mich einloggen und haben die Wartungsarbeiten vllt mit dem Fraktionwechsel zu tun *überleg*

mfg
wowler12345


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (8. September 2009)

uh noez, paar minuten ohne wow, apokalypsööö :>


----------



## Sliverslash (8. September 2009)

Ich glaub da steht ne Kuh auf meiner Leitung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greez aus der schweiz xD


----------



## Levilia (8. September 2009)

dalvengyr auch


----------



## DBZ_Vegeta (8. September 2009)

Da kommt man Abends nach Hause und will nach allen ne kleine entspannte Runde WoW zocken und was ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Login Server Down, Super *seufz*

Aber naja, kann man nichts machen.
Abwarten und Tee trinken heißt es wohl leider  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zino (8. September 2009)

Also hier bei mir kann man immer noch nicht einloggen -.-


----------



## Sliverslash (8. September 2009)

Willste Milch dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Darxx (8. September 2009)

aixo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich wüsste jetzt nicht, dass es wegen dem Loginserver ist, bei mir steht was ganz anderes ^^ Aber ich komme auch nicht rein.


----------



## Sliverslash (8. September 2009)

DBZ_Vegeta schrieb:


> Da kommt man Abends nach Hause und will nach allen ne kleine entspannte Runde WoW zocken und was ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Willste Milch dazu? xD




-Darxx schrieb:


> Ich wüsste jetzt nicht, dass es wegen dem Loginserver ist, bei mir steht was ganz anderes ^^ Aber ich komme auch nicht rein.



Login fail too 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das spammen hier bringt nix nur warten bringt jetzt noch was xD


----------



## Audi_The_Best (8. September 2009)

Gut möglich,dass morgen der Fraktionswehsel da ist würde ich mal sagen,allein schon wegen der jetzigen Situation...aber schauen wir mal!^^


----------



## Menschkrieger1995 (8. September 2009)

Toll, gerade in Nordend, PC abgestürzt, und jetzt der Login Server down. :-(


----------



## Laura77 (8. September 2009)

Wäre Zeit den Mittwochs Fred aufzumachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fluxo (8. September 2009)

Also mit meinem Battlenet-Account komm ich ohne Probleme rein. Mit dem "normalen" Zweitaccount geht garnix.....


----------



## normansky (8. September 2009)

Audi_The_Best schrieb:


> Gut möglich,dass morgen der Fraktionswehsel da ist würde ich mal sagen,allein schon wegen der jetzigen Situation...aber schauen wir mal!^^



Klar doch... gibt zwar keinen Patch sondern nur Wartungsarbeiten... aber du wirst schon Recht haben...


----------



## WeRkO (8. September 2009)

409 Leute lesen, achja, die dollen Login Server :]


----------



## Zino (8. September 2009)

Da will man mal abends nach der Arbeit zocken und was ist ? es geht nit -.-


----------



## Berserkius (8. September 2009)

Aion och down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Arthas down



für die Langeweile Call of Duty Camper Song Call of duty camper song


----------



## Miâgi (8. September 2009)

Schöne grüße aus Frostwolf^^ kommen auch net rein, aber das ist definitiv ein server Problem von Blizz, denn die die schon auf den realms drauf waren, sind auch drinn!!!

Hoffe nur nicht, das das wieder 4h dauert!!!


LG


----------



## Kâmâ94 (8. September 2009)

Als ich gerade umloggen wollte wurde ich rausgeschmiessen und komm nit mehr rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (8. September 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> 409 Leute lesen, achja, die dollen Login Server :]


432 :]
Jawoll,unserer Freunde die Login-Server. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:454 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Archilion (8. September 2009)

xD ich komm zwar schon rein, aber mich interesiert wieviele leute hier her kommen^^ 

derzeit:
431 Besucher lesen dieses Thema (Gäste: 374 | Anonyme Besucher: 0)


----------



## Bausch_Bulli (8. September 2009)

bin gerade rausgeflogen und jetzt kein login mehr möglich,na wunderbar


----------



## Holyjudge (8. September 2009)

kA obs schon wer geschrieben hat ...
LOGIN SERVER DOWN OMFG ?!?!!?
die sidn nicht nur für einzelne server down!


----------



## Hexorio (8. September 2009)

blizzard will einfach,dass auch die letzten spieler endlich einen battle.net account machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Archilion (8. September 2009)

lol ich brauch 20sek für nen beitrag und schon sin 50 leute mehr herinnen xDD 500 packen wa noch^^


----------



## Gelderan (8. September 2009)

also bei mir kommt jetzt "Verbingung konnte nicht aufgebaut werden... Bitte versuchen sie es später wieder."
aber anderes i net geht also liegts net an der verbindung und am login server au net da der sons schreiben würd "Loggin server nicht aktiv" oder? weiß einer woran das liegt bzw hat ein ähnliches problem?^^
need hilfe^^ mfg

lol 20 leute vor mir in den letzten 2min oder so xD


----------



## Zino (8. September 2009)

Klar wir schaffen den Buffed Server down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm mit Battle.net account gehts oder wie ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst müsste man das mal versuchen...


----------



## Brassé (8. September 2009)

Ambossar geht auch nicht, aber dafür: 
500 Besucher lesen dieses Thema (Gäste: 418 | Anonyme Besucher: 0) ^^


----------



## Hexorio (8. September 2009)

Zino schrieb:


> Klar wir schaffen den Buffed Server down
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja mit battle.net accounts gehts super  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaktasderHunter^^ (8. September 2009)

WIll zock0rn! AHHHHHH! Ich halts net aus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ja guten Tag euch allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (8. September 2009)

499 Besucher lesen dieses Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dennoch bitte ich euch übermäßiges spammen hier zu unterlassen.

//Edit: 500 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aada (8. September 2009)

487 Besucher lesen dieses Thema (Gäste: 417 | Anonyme Besucher: 0)^^

Ich war heute noch gar nicht eingeloogt, brauch ich wohl nun auch net mehr versuchen, naja dann halt morgen wieder in der Hoffnung das der Fraktionswechsel kommt.

Edit: der Mod war schneller :-)


----------



## Xsender (8. September 2009)

haha wie die ganzen suchtis raus kommen wenn der login server down ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


achjaaa ich will auch spielen -.-
xD


----------



## Toastbrod (8. September 2009)

Wie macht man einen Battlenet Account? Habs schon hundertmal gelesen aber Blizzard hat mich nie dazu aufgefordert, oder erklärt was ich tun muss


----------



## HuBi! (8. September 2009)

krass über 500 Besucher xD...Zum glück steht kein raid an =)


Edit: mittlerweile über 600


----------



## Sliverslash (8. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> 499 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Meine Rede Blizzard soll die Kuhherde von der Leitung treiben xD


----------



## Soldier206 (8. September 2009)

Hexorio schrieb:


> ja mit battle.net accounts gehts super
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit dem Battle.net Account kann man sich aber auch net immer einloggen^^
Der spackt manchmal rum wenn die normalen gehen soll ja jeder was von den Verbindungsproblemen haben xD


----------



## Zino (8. September 2009)

Hexorio schrieb:


> ja mit battle.net accounts gehts super
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist das nen Witz oder meinste das ernsthaft ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gelderan (8. September 2009)

ich hol mir auch battlenet xD


----------



## BalianTorres (8. September 2009)

Miâgi schrieb:


> Schöne grüße aus Frostwolf^^ kommen auch net rein, aber das ist definitiv ein server Problem von Blizz, denn die die schon auf den realms drauf waren, sind auch drinn!!!
> 
> Hoffe nur nicht, das das wieder 4h dauert!!!
> 
> ...



epic fail!

warum?

denk mal scharf nach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NewB153 (8. September 2009)

551 ... da geht doch noch was ^^


----------



## Funteremanholy (8. September 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was geil ist? Mim BattleNet Account komm ich ohne Probs rein :]



Das klingt nach einer verschwörung
Blizz täucht vor das die loginserver down sind damit sind alle b-net accounts holen.
böse böse Blizzard.


----------



## Soldier206 (8. September 2009)

hier kann man echt alle 5 Seks auf F5 drücken und immer kommt ein neuer Post^^


----------



## SinjiD (8. September 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Gut das ich momentan Latein Vokabeln lerne und nicht zocke :X



yeah genau die selbe szene bei mir grade obwohl ich sagen muss latein vokabeln zu lernen ist sau behindert^^
naja viel spaß dir noch bei den vocabeln


----------



## Sliverslash (8. September 2009)

ZITAT(Miâgi @ 8.09.2009, 20:54) *
Schöne grüße aus Frostwolf^^ kommen auch net rein, aber das ist definitiv ein server Problem von Blizz, denn die die schon auf den realms drauf waren, sind auch drinn!!!

Hoffe nur nicht, das das wieder 4h dauert!!!


LG



OMG! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexorio (8. September 2009)

Zino schrieb:


> Ist das nen Witz oder meinste das ernsthaft ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 ne ist so xD  liegt glaub ich daran, dass es 2 loginserver gibt ... einen für battle.net benutzer und einen für die die halt kein battle.net account haben


----------



## Gelderan (8. September 2009)

also wens der char transver währe wiso legen die den scheiß nich in ihre angekündigte wartungszeit?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toastbrod (8. September 2009)

Wo gits Battlenet?


----------



## Kampftrinker2909 (8. September 2009)

ukw schrieb:


> Der Login-Server ist den Realms quasi "vorgeschaltet". Du wählst doch erst NACH dem Login Deinen Server aus.
> Also erübrigt sich die Frage......es betrifft natürlich alle.
> 
> Also bitte zählt jetzt nicht alle Server auf.



Hey Newbie das ist nen Forum du Low Bob ... ich dachte hier soll man was schreiben sei froh das die leute überhaupt im Forum was schreiben ...


----------



## gilby (8. September 2009)

jo beobachte das auch gerade wie schnell das hier geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber is klar hat ja keiner mehr was zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Gama (8. September 2009)

Soldier206 schrieb:


> hier kann man echt alle 5 Seks auf F5 drücken und immer kommt ein neuer Post^^



Du kannst doch schneller aktualisieren wenn du "Alt" gedürckt hälst und dann "F4" drückst ;-)


----------



## Sentro (8. September 2009)

620 Besucher lesen dieses Thema (Gäste: 519 | Anonyme Besucher: 0)

Du meine Güte, die ganze Community ist in diesem Thread gefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panaku (8. September 2009)

geil mit im raid disconnect und jetzt loginserver down klasse, und vorher is auch schon einer raus und is nichmehr rein und wir dachten was das fürn penner is


----------



## Ematra (8. September 2009)

He, Leute, ist euch schon aufgefallen, dass der Login-Server down ist?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (8. September 2009)

640 Besucher, og og, da geht noch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaktasderHunter^^ (8. September 2009)

638 Besucher lesen dieses Thema (Gäste: 538 | Anonyme Besucher: 0) 
Hoffe bald ist hier noch genug Platz :s
mal gucken obs die 700 wird ^^


----------



## Sliverslash (8. September 2009)

Ematra schrieb:


> He, Leute, ist euch schon aufgefallen, dass der Login-Server down ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ACH NE!


----------



## Soldier206 (8. September 2009)

Lord schrieb:


> Du kannst doch schneller aktualisieren wenn du "Alt" gedürckt hälst und dann "F4" drückst ;-)



und für eine automatische Aktualisierung für jeden post einfach den Netzstecker ziehen oder?^^


----------



## NewB153 (8. September 2009)

ob die das machen damit wir alle auf battlenet umsteigen?


----------



## Zino (8. September 2009)

Hexorio schrieb:


> ne ist so xD  liegt glaub ich daran, dass es 2 loginserver gibt ... einen für battle.net benutzer und einen für die die halt kein battle.net account haben



Wie dreist ist das denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man wird echt gezwungen einen herzustellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vizard (8. September 2009)

Mit dem Battle.net Account gehts bei mir auch ohne probleme. Und immer wenn so ein Thread aufgeht komm ich auch rein. Also besorgt euch Battle.net und ihr braucht keine solchen Threads aufmachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Vizard


----------



## gilby (8. September 2009)

hört ma auf sonst geht der buffed server auch noch down ^^


----------



## Lord Gama (8. September 2009)

Soldier206 schrieb:


> und für eine automatische Aktualisierung für jeden post einfach den Netzstecker ziehen oder?^^



Soll angeblich auch funktionieren. Bitte probier das mal einer und sagt mir dann obs klappt^^


----------



## Panaku (8. September 2009)

btw: war eigentlich schonmal der battle.net-loginserver down?


----------



## BalzinAset (8. September 2009)

KOmmt eh gleich dr.house  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kr4ZoR (8. September 2009)

was hat blizzard denn davon wenn man sich einen battle.net-account macht? 
wow kostet ja immer noch 13 euro pro monat dann... oder ist mir da etwas entgangen?


----------



## Ermo (8. September 2009)

Wenn das hier so weiter geht , dann sind es die buffed.de Server die bald denen von blizz folgen und auch down gehen ... ^^


----------



## Teradas (8. September 2009)

gilby schrieb:


> jo beobachte das auch gerade wie schnell das hier geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wir spielen solange...mh...Ich spiele solange Gitarre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses Lied: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sar5a0EMa80

Ja,es gibt WoW-Spieler,die hören sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekramcruun (8. September 2009)

dafür ist ja wohl ein tag gratis fällig oder blizz?


----------



## Soldier206 (8. September 2009)

Panaku schrieb:


> btw: war eigentlich schonmal der battle.net-loginserver down?



jo klar (is immerhin von Blizz^^)


----------



## Holyjudge (8. September 2009)

man sollte sich eh einen battle net account machen
sonst kriegt man irgendwann die email das der account einem battlenet account hnzugefügt wurde!


----------



## Sentro (8. September 2009)

660 Besucher! Gleich haben wir die 700 voll^^


----------



## Snake_Eater (8. September 2009)

BalzinAset schrieb:


> KOmmt eh gleich dr.house
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



JAAA DR HOUSE noch einer der es guckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich mag dich jetzt schon ^^


----------



## Laura77 (8. September 2009)

Vizard schrieb:


> Mit dem Battle.net Account gehts bei mir auch ohne probleme. Und immer wenn so ein Thread aufgeht komm ich auch rein. Also besorgt euch Battle.net und ihr braucht keine solchen Threads aufmachen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ha, da kommste grad nicht ran, wollt ich gerade, wohl überlaset 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (8. September 2009)

Sentro schrieb:


> 660 Besucher! Gleich haben wir die 700 voll^^



680 *mitfieber*

Edit: 702!!!


----------



## Sentro (8. September 2009)

700! Bald sind die Buffedserver überlastet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Jetz nimmts aber wieder leicht ab.


----------



## mysticman (8. September 2009)

man kommt nimmer in die acc verwaltung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alle buffed leser erstellen sich jetzt bnet accounts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zumindest ich wette mind. 90%!


----------



## Compléxx (8. September 2009)

BalzinAset schrieb:


> KOmmt eh gleich dr.house
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



AH ja voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gleich fernseher anschalt JUHUUUUUU abend doch noch gerettet phuuuuu


----------



## Soldier206 (8. September 2009)

Geht wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Viel Spaß an alle beim weiter WOW zocken^^


----------



## BotNftG (8. September 2009)

Snake_Eater schrieb:


> JAAA DR HOUSE noch einer der es guckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



House ftw!!!11elf


----------



## Skyrus (8. September 2009)

Ja, auf "Die Aldor" geht auch nichts - bingt immer:
>>> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Login-Server nicht aktiv* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <<<


----------



## Compléxx (8. September 2009)

mysticman schrieb:


> man kommt nimmer in die acc verwaltung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 

lol ich nich


----------



## rugbylady (8. September 2009)

Meine Gilde kann Inis machen, höre ich über TS- aber ich selbst komme in NeraThor auch nicht rein. Die Anderen hatten wohl Dussel´, haben jetzt aber Angst, umzuloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Detela (8. September 2009)

malygos auch =( und gerade wo ich ablenkung brauche *verlieb kuck* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (8. September 2009)

Ematra schrieb:


> He, Leute, ist euch schon aufgefallen, dass der Login-Server down ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oO Wustte ich ja gar nicht...hicks!... ;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulydor (8. September 2009)

wieder on^^


----------



## Funteremanholy (8. September 2009)

Kr4ZoR schrieb:


> was hat blizzard denn davon wenn man sich einen battle.net-account macht?
> wow kostet ja immer noch 13 euro pro monat dann... oder ist mir da etwas entgangen?



mach dir ein B-net acc und les das zweite Häckchen.
Da steht das du Blizzard das recht gibst alle deine Nachrichten durchzulesen.

danach sofort raus- Seite Closen
niemals B-net account.


----------



## Compléxx (8. September 2009)

ALLE beruhigen es GEHT wieder omfg


----------



## GodofWarr (8. September 2009)

Compléxx schrieb:


> ALLE beruhigen es GEHT wieder omfg



juhuhuhuuu


----------



## Soramac (8. September 2009)

Halt doch mal die Backen. Es geht garnichts.


----------



## Dezi (8. September 2009)

bei mir warn se vorhen auch offline.. geht aber wieder ansonsten:

sehr schön.. nen admin mit rang: Newbie^^


----------



## Niesehiese (8. September 2009)

also bei mir gehts net -.- so behindi


----------



## Gelderan (8. September 2009)

omg omg bei mir geht nix


----------



## RaktasderHunter^^ (8. September 2009)

Mal'ganis geht wieder! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Glaube somit die miesten auch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NewB153 (8. September 2009)

Also bei mir immer noch net


----------



## WeRkO (8. September 2009)

naja, ich schau au mal dr house, 70 Vokabeln sind fürs erste genug :<


----------



## Truba (8. September 2009)

nach ner halben stunde warte rei bin ich doch wieder on  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thomeek (8. September 2009)

wusstet ihr shcon dass michael jackson tot ist?


----------



## Toastbrod (8. September 2009)

Ich grüße alle die mich kennen!


----------



## Nekramcruun (8. September 2009)

Thomeek schrieb:


> wusstet ihr shcon dass michael jackson tot ist?



viel toter als der server kann er nicht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gelderan (8. September 2009)

bei steht nix vom loginserver sondern nur das keine verbindung hergestellt werden konnt, aber kommt aufs gleiche raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cybereule (8. September 2009)

Ähmm, geil...ich lern auch Vokabeln...undzwar 1200 :< Morgen Generallwiederholung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich spiele jetzt aber TeeWars :>


----------



## Drowner (8. September 2009)

Grüße von Durotan .... Komm auch ned rein *kotz* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luccy_DarkSoul (8. September 2009)

Mug´thol!!!
Hab mich ausgeloggt und komm nicht mehr drauf *schnief*


----------



## Neto13 (8. September 2009)

Grüße von Dalvengyr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toastbrod (8. September 2009)

Taschentuch?


----------



## Dyranè (8. September 2009)

Login ging bei mir eben wieder :>


----------



## Magickevin (8. September 2009)

Durotan spinnt und ich schau Dr House grad jmd gesehn? ich dachte der fette fällt die treppen runter^^


----------



## Vrocas (8. September 2009)

Na dann ma ab ins wow forum und flames genießen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (8. September 2009)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Durotan spinnt und ich schau Dr House grad jmd gesehn? ich dachte der fette fällt die treppen runter^^



Dacht ich auch :O aber dann wars doch dat mädel :X


----------



## BalzinAset (8. September 2009)

Dr. House ist bei einer Untersuchung in einer Leichenhalle

und guckt in alle Schränke
Cameron fragt: "Was suchen Sie"?

House: "Meine Mutter, sie ist gestern Abend nicht ans Telefon gegangen"

Geilster spruch von house xd

server gehn auf tichondrius immer noch ne =(


----------



## Teradas (8. September 2009)

Toastbrod schrieb:


> Taschentuch?


Will auch *schnief*.


----------



## jajasosoaha (8. September 2009)

Will ja nicht unken, aber ich denk das kriegen die nicht hin bis morgen... denk die fummeln schon für die Wartungsarbeiten rum und ein Praktikant hat den falschen Stecker...

Jetzt hat er Schiss dass er fliegt und hält lieber die Klappe, und schaut zu wie die IT Fuzzis langsam durchdrehen und sich gegenseitig die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben... :-))


----------



## Niesehiese (8. September 2009)

haha ich zocke atm auch TeeWars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ematra (8. September 2009)

Ich bin wieder drin - das war ja einfach.


----------



## Luccy_DarkSoul (8. September 2009)

Ich brauch das Taschentuch!!!!!!!!


Will piele piele machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gilby (8. September 2009)

yeah battle.net überlastet. warum nur =)


----------



## Nekramcruun (8. September 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> mein &#9829; gehört der Horde!!




meines auch^^


----------



## j3zz1 (8. September 2009)

langsam nervts...jetzt gings 20min, flieg raus, und nun wieder login server nicht aktiv..man man man


----------



## HordSupport (8. September 2009)

Also, nachdem ich es jetzt ja mehrfach schon gelesen habe...und auch absolut nicht einloggen kann...mir kommts echt vor, als wären da die Login-Server down. Habt ihr sowas schon mal erlebt? Unglaublich, unglaublich,oder?


----------



## Magickevin (8. September 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Dacht ich auch :O aber dann wars doch dat mädel :X



Jo ach Dr. House womit überrascht du uns als nächstes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SuperAlex (8. September 2009)

Toastbrod schrieb:


> Ich grüße alle die mich kennen!



Wer bist du?


@ TE: Bei mir steht ich hab kein Internet wenn ich PW eingeb und dann auf einloggen drück.


----------



## Rodanold (8. September 2009)

Das Problem scheint noch weiter vorgelagert zu sein.. hab grad aus versehen ein verkehrtes PW eingegeben..
is dem System grad ziemlcih egal. Die Fehlermeldung bleibt die Selbe.


----------



## Zesh123 (8. September 2009)

Nekramcruun schrieb:


> meines auch^^




Meines gehört mir


----------



## Koechlein1001 (8. September 2009)

Nera´Thor das selbe


----------



## kostik1601 (8. September 2009)

uz uz uz uz uz uz


----------



## Nekramcruun (8. September 2009)

Zesh123 schrieb:


> Meines gehört mir




fettes GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (8. September 2009)

Da hier keinerlei sinnvolle Beiträge mehr kommen mache ich zu. Wenn ihr euch die Langeweile vertreiben wollt macht dies bitte im Nachtschwärmerthread im "Gott & die Welt"-Forum


----------



## Skrûpéloz (8. September 2009)

> Realm News
> 
> 08/09 Login nicht möglich
> Aufgrund von technischen Schwierigkeiten sind unsere Login-Server derzeit  nicht imstande, volle Kapazität zu leisten. Wir arbeiten daran, diese Schwierigkeiten so schnell wie möglich zu beheben.
> ...


----------

